# Injection site abscesses...?



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

I have 2 does that have developed injection site abscesses. Is it best to leave these alone or to lance and drain them? Is there a way to avoid having these develope? I used clean needles on every animal but these 2 that developed them seemed to get them from a vitamin injection. The abscesses are about the size of a 50 cent piece with the one doe seeming to reabsorbing hers because it seems to be getting smaller. 

Thanks


----------



## Nigilover (Oct 29, 2007)

I haven't had this happen to my goats, but I have had some nasty reactions on the barn cats. So far, we just let them alone as long as they act normally --- no fever or off feed--- they will resolve themselves in a few weeks. Whenever you push the needle through skin, it's not hard to "push" something into the site with the needle tip.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

Just make sure your getting it under the skin and not between layers. This will cause one quicker then anything. I always just take a cotton ball soak it in alcohol; dob the injection site tent the skin up and push it in.


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

I gave these shots IM to avoid having this problem. I hate seeing lumps from injection sites when their shaved for show. I thought I could avoid this by giving it IM. I guess I won't be giving vitamin injections IM anymore at least.


----------



## Josie (Oct 26, 2007)

One of my does who is almost 8 still has an injection site abcess from when she was 8 weeks old when I bought her. I came to pick her up from the breeder and he insisted on giving her penecillin IM, "just in case". She still has the lump... staying just the same over all these years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh, didn't know you had given IM. Has the bottle been contaminated some how?


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

The bottle was a brand new bottle when i started giving the injections. We changed needles after each animal but did forget to alchol wipe the bottle before drawing. We were also giving injections same way of selenium and their CD&T boosters same time and the vitamin A&D shots were the only sites that developed abscesses and then only on just 2 does.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I give my bo-se shots IM because of this also. I always clean the skin first, then give shots. My only abscess was from bo-se last year that I did not give IM. And I didn't find it until I shaved her for appraisal. Being white it's a ghastly scar now. You can hit shot sites that are lumping with DMSO and dissolve them before the rupture. Vicki


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Vicki, now what does DMSO stand for? And how much and where do you obtain it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Ray, I think that I can get DMSO at my feed store now......at either my vet. or feed store, that is what I've always heard it called, and they know what you're talkin about.
Also think that I remember that you don't get this stuff on your skin or you will taste it in your mouth pretty quick......use rubber gloves, ect.
Geez, maybe I'm thinking about Ickthamol ....(Spelling ?)

Either way.....it comes in a little tub like cold cream, and is kinda jell like.....real sticky nasty looking stuff.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I saw it at Tractor Supply also back on the shelf where the horse hoof stuff was located.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

it is eiter jell or liquid and yes you want to wear gloves. They also have better stuff at the Health Food store if you can't find it elsewhere.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep the DMSO sure will make you say Yeeeuck if you dont use gloves and make sure you dont get it on your sking either...Awful stuff but it sure works...


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

What size needle do you need to inject it with? Can you even draw up the gel type with a syringe and needle?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

think you just rub it on clean the area first with alcohol because DMSO carries in dirt or anything else 
won't swear to that tho


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

*DMSO is NOT an injectable...it's a topical.* DMSO is sometimes used injected, ONLY by a DVM in horses.....but there's no way I would even *think* of injecting it.
Kaye


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Right Sondra.....It's a topical dressing....like bengay, soltice, ect.


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you Kaye (and Sondara and Whim) for the correction :blush. I totally misinterpreted Vicki's post. Glad you came on to stop me from messing it up.

Ray


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's super off label to even use it, considering it's sold as a cleaning solvent, but used on clean skin and rubbed in, it will get rid of anything under the skin quickly. 

But know it is a carrier, and carries anything on your gloves or on the skin into the bloodstream, that's how clean you have to be to use this stuff. But it works really really well. My mom used it for her arthritis in her hands before she showed. I have used it before also. Vicki


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

Is it safe to use on pregnant does then?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Can't imagine that being a problem Ray. Vicki


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes. Besides, with 1/2 dollar size abcesses you're just wanting to coat the abcess, not pour it on. Just take cotton ball or even a syringe without the needle and drop several drops on the area. You need to do this at least twice a day until the abcess subsides.
Kaye


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Just a warning with DSMO....dont let that spot get wet for about a hour. It will cause the hair to fall out in that area. That was one that I had to learn the hard way. Alot of time people will put it on and then cover it. Suppose to make it last longer, but that was also on swollen hocks. But, I DO know about the hair deal....and they say you can not glue hair back on LOL

Ken in MI


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep Ken we used to use it under saran wrap and vet wrap to sweat down CAE positive knees before shows! Course we just thought some does couldn't ride for long distances without swelling  Vicki


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

So is it safe to get the spot wet after its been on an hour? I guess i'll have to lock them up away from the rest of the herd because I have a jersey cow that loves to wash them up one side and down the other. Thanks.

Ray


----------

